# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  How do I lay a cement screed bed?

## john777

Hi,
Would appreciate help on how do I lay a 30mm thick cement screed bed  onto an existing concrete slab?
I need to build up approx. 30mm so that when I lay tiles we match the level of an adjacent room.
The room area is approx. 10m2 and I intend to do this myself by mixing sand and cement in a barrow and pouring into 4 equal quarters on the floor that have temporary 30mm thick battens around each area. This will allow me to level off and work at a pace that allows easy mixing and pouring of mix, etc. After 4 areas have set, I will remove battens and fill in gaps.........will this idea work?
Also:
1. what cement / sand ratio should I use?
2. will Bondcrete work in getting mix to stick to existing slab?
3. do I need to reinforce 30mm thick screed with chicken wire or similar?
4. how much water should mix have to prevent shrinking and cracking? 
cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

In the past I've used: 4 river bed sand : 1 cement. Mix till just damp ie squeeze it in your fist and stays clumped together. bondcrete a good idea as well - follow directions on tin. Wheelbarrow it in then roughly screed and trowel flat. Make sure you direct fall around your floor wastes. Saw a friends bathroom done recently by a dodgy tiler and the water missed the shower waste, went out on to the main floor missed the main floor waste and ran out under the door. Needless to say the fully paid dodgy tiler was no longer contactable....
You shouldn't need chickenwire.

----------


## col5555

Have a look on youtube search "how to tile @ grout part 2" by tile wizards. There is some handy hints.
It's a video re slab prep,mixing,screeding.
It is recommended to put down a cement slurry as well before placing your mix.

----------

